# IBEW meetings



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

**Thread moved to the appropriate section**


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

294sparky said:


> Do you folks believe that a LU can force apprentices to attend monthly meetings?


 
Yes, just like they "force" you to do the schooling. Suck it up.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I've always been of the opinion that if you don't attend a certain percentage of the meetings then you don't reap any of the benefits of membership nor do you get a vote when it comes time for elections or anything else like that. 

It is a union.....a brotherhood (sorry sisters :laughing and you have to be there to do your little part as well.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Rollie73 said:


> I've always been of the opinion that if you don't attend a certain percentage of the meetings then you don't reap any of the benefits of membership nor do you get a vote when it comes time for elections or anything else like that.
> 
> It is a union.....a brotherhood (sorry sisters :laughing and you have to be there to do your little part as well.


I don't like that idea.

I see the union more as a service that I pay for, much like my accountant, lawyer, etc.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I believe attending meetings is a good practice. Stay familiar with the what is going on, and have a voice on matters that come out. Or, network with others about trying to enact changes that matter to the membership.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

294sparky said:


> Do you folks believe that a LU can force apprentices to attend monthly meetings?


The thing is, attendance is a very good thing and you should be encouraged to attend and participate.
Funny thing is, we're not allowed to attend until we are Journeymen.


----------



## Lighting12 (Jan 28, 2014)

Does any of you guy know how long does it take to get in to work? I been waiting for at least 5 months and my score was 84.5. Any help is appreciate. For local 11


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

jrannis said:


> The thing is, attendance is a very good thing and you should be encouraged to attend and participate.
> Funny thing is, we're not allowed to attend until we are Journeymen.


We encourage our apprentices to attend from day one.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Rollie73 said:


> We encourage our apprentices to attend from day one.


Yea that pretty much how it is all over. That was how it was when I was in.

Pay no attention to him. This is just further proof he is a liar about everything.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Lighting12 said:


> Does any of you guy know how long does it take to get in to work? I been waiting for at least 5 months and my score was 84.5. Any help is appreciate. For local 11


Lighting, call Local 11's JATC and ask, we cannot speak for them.

Up here in 332, I am told that few, if any applicants are taken with rankings below the low to mid 90's, the candidate pool is that strong.


----------



## Lighting12 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ibuzzard, there is 18 with the same score and there is 38 above my score. It's that bad or average?


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Funny thing is, we're not allowed to attend until we are Journeymen.


 Right.
When I was an apprentice, (in the 80s) we weren't allowed to attend either, and I don't believe that rule has changed.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Lighting12 said:


> Ibuzzard, there is 18 with the same score and there is 38 above my score. It's that bad or average?


Each local is different on their ranking system. More to the point, if they only take ten to twenty per year, you might be looking at applying next year.

Call that local JATC and ask them, they'll be able to give you much better info than me, or anyone else here.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i refuse to go to the meetings. 

95% of the **** is in regards to the a cards, not c.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

not even union now, but it should be a matter of WANTING to know whats going on first hand , instead of being 'forced' to go. jmo


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

mikeh32 said:


> i refuse to go to the meetings.
> 
> 95% of the **** is in regards to the a cards, not c.






If you are not a part of OUR IBEW solution then your a part of the problem. I have always attended meetings when ever I am able even while on the road. The attitude of your post is you got yours and screw the rest of us, even asking for our compassion because the said meeting is not about your said group.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Brother Noah said:


> If you are not a part of OUR IBEW solution then your a part of the problem. I have always attended meetings when ever I am able even while on the road. The attitude of your post is you got yours and screw the rest of us, even asking for our compassion because the said meeting is not about your said group.


Not really. Our local has two different contracts, as well as VDV, so you can say 3. 

95% of all of the meetings is about the A card contract and work, not C card. 

And on top of that, I hardly work in my own local. 

So, by not attending the meetings, it hardly has any effect. 


And it is the other way around. Most guys say screw the low voltage guys.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

mikeh32 said:


> Not really. Our local has two different contracts, as well as VDV, so you can say 3.
> 
> 95% of all of the meetings is about the A card contract and work, not C card.
> 
> ...


I have traveled most of our country and have always made every effort to attend even though I had no vote nor no real voice in another's local. Having attended line. low voltage, meter readers etc meetings that you claim do not pertain to me. Where in the oath to further the cause of OUR IBEW does it specify if its not exactly your type of work then you should not even bother?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Brother Noah said:


> I have traveled most of our country and have always made every effort to attend even though I had no vote nor no real voice in another's local. Having attended line. low voltage, meter readers etc meetings that you claim do not pertain to me. Where in the oath to further the cause of OUR IBEW does it specify if its not exactly your type of work then you should not even bother?


You are just unbelievable


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I think he is just passionate.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> You are just UNBELIEVABLE


 I FIXED it for YOU.

We you respond to HIM you have to randomly capitalize random WORDS.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> I think he is just passionate.


No he is just a paid social media agent of HIS ibew.

They sent out the NOAH signal. Every time someone mentions the ibew online he swoops in to make sure HIS ibew isn't talked about negatively


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> No he is just a paid social media agent of *OUR* ibew.
> 
> They sent out the NOAH signal. Every time someone mentions the ibew online he swoops in to make sure HIS ibew isn't talked about negatively


Fixed it for you.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> Fixed it for you.


 What is this OUR crap ? I'm a proud NON union shop owner !

F the IBEW


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> What is this OUR crap ? I'm a proud NON union shop owner !
> 
> F the IBEW


No your just an ex butt hurt member.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> No your just an ex butt hurt member.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

I make a lot more money on my own.

But nice troll attempt I'll give you a B for effort but you get a 
D- for originality


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I make a lot more money on my own.
> 
> ...


Except I'm not the one trolling here. Good luck on your ventures though.


----------

